

Cuts and jumpers on a different scale (1989) - mhb
http://stuff.mit.edu/afs/net/user/tytso/archive/high-power

======
rosser
Discussion from the last time this was posted (about 1.5 years ago, linked
from a 2002 post on JWZ's blog):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4948768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4948768)

~~~
danielparks
JWZ's post contains more updates than the email posted here:
[http://www.jwz.org/blog/2002/11/engineering-
pornography/](http://www.jwz.org/blog/2002/11/engineering-pornography/)

------
jbert
This is amazing technology - but I'm curious as to how unusual it is? The
article says "It feeds (fed) power from the Scattergood Steam Plant in El
Segundo to a distribution center near Bundy and S.M. Blvd."

Are most power stations and distribution centres connected in a similar way?
Or are they typically co-located?

i.e. are there loads of cables like this, and if not why did they do it in
this case?

~~~
maxerickson
It could be a jargon thing:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_power_transmission#Sub...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_power_transmission#Subtransmission)

If the email is using distribution in the sense that the Wikipedia article is,
then it's because the consumers of the power aren't next to the power station.

------
nsxwolf
symbolics.com was the first dot com.

